# Bollinger Band Filter



## Smack (9 January 2012)

Greetings.

What Method can be Used to Filter Stocks Bouncing Off Bottom Bollinger Band?

Smack


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 January 2012)

Buy = Ref(L, -1) < Ref(BBandBot(C, 26, 2), -1) & C > BBandBot(C, 26, 2);

Translates to last price bar low was below the 26 period, 2 standard deviations lower bolly band close. Present price bar close was greater than bolly band today.


----------



## Smack (10 January 2012)

thanks.

what is the equivalent filter for the top band?

Smack


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 January 2012)

Short = Ref(H, -1) > Ref(BBandTop(C, 26, 2), -1) & C < BBandTop(C, 26, 2);


----------



## Smack (11 January 2012)

thanks Wysiwyg.

i like your footer - very true!

Smack


----------

